# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagmaV1.0.2.3 Added Lot of New Samsung Read Code, Direct Unlock, Repair Imei etc..

## mohamed73

* 
Added Full Support for New Samsung Phones... 
Samsung C3322i* Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3800*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3800w*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3802*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3802w*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung B3310i*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3011*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3200*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3200g*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3200l*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3310*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3312*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3312r*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3330*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3332*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3350*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3530*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3530l*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3560*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3750*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung C3752*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2152i*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2230*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2230m*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2232*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2330*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2330b*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2330c*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2350b*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2530*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2562w*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2600*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung E2652*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3310i*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3350*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3353*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3550*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3802*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S3802r*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S5220*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S5220r*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S5222*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S5229*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S522r*
 Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S5292*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei  *Samsung S5296*  Read Phone Info,Read Unlock Codes,Direct Unlock,Write Firmware,Repair Imei   *Download:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Success Stories:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Follow Us on Twitter for Lot of News & Updates:*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

